# I love it when my Betta....



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought I'd start a thread for posting what our Bettas do that we love. Things specific to their personality. Here are the things I love about my Bettas!

1. I love it when Sequin flares at me. I'll just put my face or finger near his tank, and he puffs up faster than a puffer fish. He's so cute. Also, even when his food is in the water, he jumps a bit and basically falls down on it to snatch it up. It's hard to describe. I also love it that he builds the craziest bubble nests. They're HUGE. He lives in a 3 gallon KK, and they take up a 6th of the surface area.

2. I love it when I catch Sir Lefty Buttons looking at me. He does this a lot. He's the closest to my computer, and I just caught him staring at me. As soon as I looked, he turned away. It was so cute! I also love WHERE he builds his bubble nests. Right behind the filter outflow. He's also the only male Betta I have who never flares unless I put a finger in the water. Even then, only half of his gills flare. He also likes to wiggle at me.

3. I love it when Banana Freckles jumps at me whenever I have a finger, hand, or food above the tank. Even if I'm just adjusting the heater, he'll jump at me! Also, he follows my finger down the tank wall. It's so funny.

4. I love Glitter for just how shimmery he is. Also, the lobes of his double tail are split right down to his butt and are PERFECT. I love how he has a glittery mustache and eyebrows.

5. I love Blush, because she's just so stinkin' cute! She's really timid, though. She's afraid of my fingers, and freaks out anytime I rearrange something in her tank. But I love her!

6. I love how my new girl, Annabelle, will swim through a hoop that I make with my fingers, follow my finger around the tank, and stares at her food suspiciously before snatching it up like she's starving. I also put some "jewels" in her tank, and as they fell to the bottom, she chased after them. She has the cutest personality, and reminds me of my late, beloved Aurora. 

Now it's your turn! What are your fishes' personalities? Use detail!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I love it when my (currently unnamed) betta "dances" to music, and glares at me if I turn it off. LOL

I love it when Drama Queen swims up and down the tank to get my attention when I'm saying hello to her sister on the other side of the divider.

I love it when Ocean is constantly amazed by things that have been in her tank forever!

I love it when Skittles grabs the food right out of my finger if I take too long to drop it in for him. XD

I love it when my two girls stare at eachother through the divider (not flaring) like they are talking to each other. 

I love how Ocean swims INTO the net when its time for a water change. XD

LOL. Am I too easily amused?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's cute! He swims INTO the net? I've never seen a fish do that before! He must love his clean water!


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

I love when Jasper/Jaz (due to his jazz hand like pectoral fins) pokes his head in and out of his cave, sleeps on his betta hamock, and hides in his plants.

( My little Jaz also swim into the net ^_^ its so cute!!)


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha. Ocean is a girl XD (LOL, I know its kinda a guy name, but it suits her). But yeah! I put the net in the water, and she swims into it! She seems just as happy in a cup as she is in her tank. She's so funny. LOL. Easily amused, that fish is!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awe, she sounds like a cutie. Is she the one in your avatar?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah that is her! 

B3TTA LUVA - it makes cleaning the tank so much easier! LOL Aw, poking his head in and out of his cave sounds so cute!


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I love it when Lief, my male, stares at me and moves his mouth like he's hungry...and how he looks so anxious when I hover a bloodworm over his water and prepares to jump.

I loved it when I kept Jenny, Lief, and Rapunzel in three separate dividers (Lief in the middle) and how he ignored Jenny for a few days to get to know Rapunzel and how upset Jenny would get at Lief for ignoring her so she started attacking the divider!

As for Rainbow, Didi, and Copper...I don't know them too well yet as I have only had them for a day and they are all getting used to the 10 gallon tank I put them, along with Jenny and Rapunzel, in. Didi, however, has a nice story to her. I bought her because she was showing very bold stress bars on her body, so I felt bad and bought her. She is the most timid and submissive and I caught Copper (the other timid female) trying to pick a fight with her because she was the only one that Copper wasnt afraid of xD They all seem to get along relatively well compared to last night.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I love it when Robert comes zooming up to the front of the tank whenever I stop to look at him. I also love it when he gets self-conscious after I leave the mirror up too long and he can't scare the "other fish" away. xD


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I love it when Sir Crispin hangs around the corner of the tank closest to me and watches me work. I also love it when he comes when I start saying 'here Mr. Fishy fishy fishy fish!' It's also adorable whenever he blows bubbles at me.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

*Quinn* - I just love him, period. He's the most monstrous betta I've ever owned (I measured last night, we're approaching the 4 inch mark), and he's got such a unique personality. Everyday when I come home, he charges at the glass, puffs out his gills and blows me a bubble, then stirs up the Cory cats so I can count them. He always swims around the tank with his fins spread out, I've never seen him clamp his fins since I rescued him, even with his chemical burn.

*Boba* - Boba is just a little ball of hate. He's tail biter, and never stops moving when I'm in the room. He doesn't do anything in particular, but I always tell him not to burn the house down or kill anyone before I leave. XD

*Möbius* - Even though he's newly adopted, he's already become used to the household and developed his own little quirks. He cruises the back of the tank, staring down his reflection and flaring anytime the blinds of my window moves. Whenever it's time for bed, he either sleeps in his piece of driftwood or lays down in the little "nest" he's built in the gravel by the glass closest to the tank. Then he follows me up in the morning and paces back and forth in front of the glass to see if I'll feed him. Once his fins go back to normal, he'll be such a spectacular fish to behold in the mornings.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cute stories!
^_^

Thai:
He is my artsy betta fish. It's awesome how he makes bubble nests and then rearranges them or moves them around. I've seen him make bubbles all over the water surface where it looked like he was trying to make a pattern.
He seems very interested in the rocks I put in front of his tank, when I move them around he always stares at them, and then when I take them away he doesn't seem to like it. Those are some thing I love about Thai!
He's just awesome, very unique!

Autumn:
She is very fiesty and clever! And so cute.
I love her because of that, even though it can be annoying when she doesn't work with me, lol
She will chase my fingers if I put then on the corners of the the tank. 

Shimmy:
I love how he smacks his mouth when he wants foods, it's so cute, lol
He gets super excited and shimmy's around (why I call him that, though his actual name is Sparx, after the dragonfly in Spyro). 

My new betta Sol:
He is an HM, i'm still learning about him,
but he's got his own unique-ness. He made a big bubble nest when I brought him home and likes to explore (they all do!), but he sticks to that most of the time, it's cool. He seems to get over being scared quickly, when I put him in his new home he somehow got himself stuck in the filter bottle (homemade, it was safe), his fins were being held down and he couldn't get out. 
I moved the airstone and he got out and after a minute he was back to swimming around the filter again, haha
He has got the bluest eyes I have ever seen! They have some purple/blue in them too, and when the sunlight hits him he shines!
Well, i've seen blue eyes like him before, but just in pictures.

Those are some things I love about my bettas!
I am so thankful to have them ~
They are so fun to be around.


----------

